# chinese box turtle



## jack2626 (May 17, 2013)

hello ! i am living in los angeles .i have two turtles already. I am looking for a Chinese box turtle. Please pm me.


----------



## wellington (May 17, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## sibi (May 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome. As a side note, if you have a dog, plan on getting a dog, or allow people to bring dogs to your home, you'll want to read the post below my name. It was written by an experienced tort owner named Tom. Thanks.


----------



## tortadise (May 17, 2013)

Welcome! Hope you find one. Great species getting rarer and rarer these days.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 17, 2013)

Why Kelly, why are becoming getting rare. I saw one listed on craigslist months back and he called it a golden coin turtle. Is that the same as Chinese box turtle? He was asking 60 for it I think and someone bought it and relisted for 250 on kingsnake classifieds. It was beautiful. Wish I had been smarter and quicker.


----------



## Blakem (May 17, 2013)

I saw three of them at a store in Lodi, Ca a few months ago. I don't know if the guy still has them, but his wife said good luck in getting him to sell. I am not sure why this is, they were in a 20 gallon tank, with a pancake. Maybe to show off?The place is called GBU enterprice. They are beautiful! good luck.


----------



## jack2626 (May 19, 2013)

Blake m said:


> I saw three of them at a store in Lodi, Ca a few months ago. I don't know if the guy still has them, but his wife said good luck in getting him to sell. I am not sure why this is, they were in a 20 gallon tank, with a pancake. Maybe to show off?The place is called GBU enterprice. They are beautiful! good luck.



thank you for help me,they don't have turtles.


----------



## jack2626 (May 19, 2013)

jack2626 said:


> hello ! i am living in los angeles .i have two turtles already. I am looking for 2 Chinese box turtles. my emall:[email protected]


----------



## jack2626 (May 19, 2013)

if some body want to sale them,send to my email :[email protected]


----------



## Blakem (May 19, 2013)

[/quote]

thank you for help me,they don't have turtles.
[/quote]

They don't have the Chinese anymore?


----------



## Keeblercop (May 22, 2013)

There's a really nice yearling posted on faunaclassifieds today.


----------



## LeoCraze (May 22, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Why Kelly, why are becoming getting rare. I saw one listed on craigslist months back and he called it a golden coin turtle. Is that the same as Chinese box turtle? He was asking 60 for it I think and someone bought it and relisted for 250 on kingsnake classifieds. It was beautiful. Wish I had been smarter and quicker.



Chinese box turtle (Cuora flavomarginata) or golden-headed turtle is not to be confused with the golden coin turtle (Cuora trifasciata) or Chinese three-striped box turtle. Here is an article on how rare/valuable and critically endangered in the wild the Cuora trifasciata is

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...2013/03/20/turtles-extinct-species-hong-kong/


----------

